
Ask HN: Why my post get [flagged]? - bariscan
This post about daily planner app and I think useful for developers: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=18939247<p>Why flagged?
======
gus_massa
[I didn't flag them.]

The second one looks too much like an informercial and it looks like some spam
that is send from time to time. Traying to be as negative as possible: it's a
listicle about training for a not very famous platform. I'm not sure that it
should have been flagged, but I'm not surprised.

The first one is not so clear. Did you submit both in a short time frame?
Sometimes posting something that looks like spam may make your simultaneous
post look spammy. Moderation is never perfect. That the name starts with
"amazing" doesn't help neither. Also, I tried to follow the link and I was
confused because most of the first/second page is the UI of "Marvin" and it
looks usable, but clicking doesn't work, typing doesn't work until you realize
it's a screenshot, not the real page. Perhaps someone got annoyed of a page
that doesn't work and flagged it. Did I already said that moderation is never
perfect?

Try resubmitting Marvin tomorrow (it better to wait some time) and if it is
killed write to the mods (hn@ycombinator.com). They usually give an official
reply soon.

~~~
bariscan
Thanks for the comment, I understand about listicle post. I'll try again later
for Marvin. (:

------
bemmu
You could try again with a Show HN post that has some more explanation about
your project along with the link.

~~~
bariscan
It is not my project. I share just for help HN ecosystem, about to do apps...

